# Where to buy mammoth molar & musk ox



## cazten (Oct 7, 2012)

Ive been looking around but without much success, and mainly finding scales.

Wondering where you guys get your mammoth molar and musk ox blocks, for japanese wa style handles?
Not to mention the price I've found seem really expensive. I can practically buy my own tooth for the price of some scales I've seen and part it out for a profit.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 7, 2012)

I have seen some musk ox at Jantz. Randy Haas sometimes has some mammoth molar he may part with. He was working with some different stabilization techniques with it a few months ago, I think he sold most of it, but, it would not hurt to shoot him a pm, his tag is HHH Knives.


----------



## wsfarrell (Oct 7, 2012)

There's a guy called "Miles of Alaska" who has a large supply of mammoth ivory and musk ox. He says on his web page "I'm not easy to order from", and I would agree.

http://www.milesofalaska.net/knife_Materials/


----------



## Candlejack (Oct 8, 2012)

wsfarrell said:


> There's a guy called "Miles of Alaska" who has a large supply of mammoth ivory and musk ox. He says on his web page "I'm not easy to order from", and I would agree.
> 
> http://www.milesofalaska.net/knife_Materials/



Oh god the design of his homepage <3


----------



## jmforge (Oct 11, 2012)

There are a couple of guys from Alaska who sell both on the various forums.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 13, 2012)

Cutting a whole mammoth tooth is something people usually only do once.
Getting the tooth is the easy part, then........ I don't want to spoil the ending.
There is a good reason why it is expensive.


----------

